# FIA GT GT1 R35 GT-R



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eagames/NFS/speedhunters.com/Images/Dino%20Dalle%
20Carbonare/DEC2009/GT1-GTR/IMG_0082.jpg


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its not only fast,its a real beauty....from every angle:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

carbon.....mmmmmm


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

one way to increase your range, put a bigger tank in made of carbon!

look how big the filler nozzal is

R


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Amazing, absolutely amazing....


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

must be strange having your feet/lower legs enclosed like that.

that is a cool piece of kit.

/Steve


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome! Nice pedal box :thumbsup:


----------



## QuickNick (Aug 21, 2009)

I really dont think that is too extreme for my road car...

Its funny I was literally about to start a new thread regarding this car; I heard a while ago they had to homologate this car for the road, 25 units, powered by the V8 to a road tune spec and rear wheel drive!

Now I heard the FIA GT1 series rules have been changed etc so not sure whether they will be required to build the road specials...anyone got more information?

N


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet! If only the wide body kit of this car was going to form the basis for the rumoured "LM" version.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> Sweet! If only the wide body kit of this car was going to form the basis for the rumoured "LM" version.


If only somebody (tuner) would make a copy of that kit and sell it, so I can buy it and put it on my R35 to blast people in to pieces on the streets with it . . . sounds better for me.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, just beautiful.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> If only somebody (tuner) would make a copy of that kit and sell it, so I can buy it and put it on my R35 to blast people in to pieces on the streets with it . . . sounds better for me.


LOL! That works for me too! :squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh sh1t, here we go again 

Dear Santa


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow - great photos. Some very interesting details.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

AIT out in the states are already working on a wide body kit, my concern however, is that you will have to run a larger offset wheel thus increasing the scrub angle. not too sure if this will matter considering how much traction the GT-R has but its not ideal. 









@QuickNick The new GT1 rule require very little in terms of homologation, the change in championship rules and homologation was devised as "not enough people were building current (2001-2009) Gt1 spec cars". So far Nissan/Nismo are the only factory to build a car to a GT1 Spec car with the Corvettes, Astons, Maseratis, Saleens etc all being grandfathered into the championship to make up the numbers. Nissan dont really have a history of making too many homologation specials unless they really need to, Only 1 road going r390 was ever made and from what i believe, that was actually a rebodied Jag Xjr-15 and only 1 Skyline GT-RLM was ever built

In terms of proper specced GT-Rs (4wd turboed) racing, Nismo have produced a Super Takiyu (Group N style racing) car which is rumored to be racing at the N24hrs but we will wait and see. A 370z at the 'Ring is probably more likely


----------

